# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Փլուզում Խանջյան փողոցում. կան վիրավորներ

## Chuk

> Այսօր, ժամը 13.10-ին ՀՀ արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարություն ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ Երևանի Խանջյան փողոցի թիվ 20 շենքի մոտակայքում տեղի է ունեցել կիսակառույց շենքի փլուզում, կան տուժածներ. անհրաժեշտ է հրշեջ-փրկարարների օգնությունը: Նախնական տեղեկություններով՝ փլուզումը տեղի է ունեցել Jose ռեստորանային համալիրի և «Կարաս» թոնրատան հարևանությամբ կառուցվող օբյեկտում։
> 
> Ըստ ԱԻՆ կայքի՝ դեպքի վայր են մեկնել Ճգնաժամային կառավարման կենտրոնի Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության արձագանքման, հատուկ փրկարարական ջոկատի հերթապահ խմբերը և 6 մարտական հաշվարկ:
> 
> Փրկարարները փլատակների տակից դուրս են բերել վեց տուժածի: Հավանական է, որ 2 տուժած դեռ կա փլատակների տակ:
> 
> Tert.am-ը դեպքի մասին ավելի մանրամասն կհայտնի մի փոքր ուշ։
> 
> 14.23
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------

Rhayader (25.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Աղբյուր՝ tert.am


Նկարներ կա՞ն: Կամ ավելի թարմ տվյալներ:

----------


## Rhayader

Փաստորեն, կան: Նույն հոդվածից.



> ԱԻՆ կայքից տեղեկանում ենք, որ շտապօգնության աշխատակիցները 9 տուժածի տեղափոխել են «Սբ. Գրիգոր լուսավորիչ» բժշկական կենտրոն: Պարզվել է 9 տուժածի ինքնություն` Կամո Կագրամանով (50 տ.), Արման (40 տ.), Արման Գրիգորյան (25 տ.), Արսեն Հայրապետյան (30 տ.), Նահապետ Բադալյան, Վոլադյա Մաթևոսյան, Սիրակ Թովմասյան, էդիկ Սուքիասյան (30 տ.) և Ռոբերտ Առաքելյան (53 տ.):





> ԱԻՆ Փրկարար ծառայության պետի տեղակալ Նիկոլայ Գրիգորյանը դեպքի վայրում լրագրողների հետ զրույցում հայտնել է, որ տուժածների քանակը 11-ն է, որոնցից 3-ը ինքնակամ հեռացել են, 8-ը տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց (ըստ ԱԻՆ կայքի հիվանդանոց տեղափոխվածների թիվը 9 է), որոնցից 4-ի վիճակը ծանր է։
> 
> «Տուժածներին հայտնաբերելու և օգնություն ցույց տալուց հետո փրկարարներն անցել են աշխատանքների երկրորդ փուլին»,-  ասաց Նիկոլայ Գիրիգորյանը: «Հիմա աշխատանքներ են իրականացվում հետագա անվտանգությունն ապահովելու համար, որովհետև միջնապատն է վնասվել և ծանրություններ կան, որոնք անվտանգությունը պետք է ապահովվի»,- ասաց նա:
> 
> Նա նշեց, որ այս պահին չի կարող փլուզման պատճառները նշել, և դա կարվի միայն փորձագիտական քննություն անցկացնելուց հետո: «Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կհարուցվի քրեական գործ և գործի մանրամասներից հետո հնարավոր կլինի խոսել սխալների , պատճառահետևանքային կապի մասին:Այս պահի դրությամբ չեմ կարող ասել, թե ինչ սխալ է եղել»,-ասաց նա:





> Ըստ ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարարության տարածած հաղորդագրության, Խանջյան 20 հասցեում կիսակառույցի փլուզման հետևանքով փլատակների տակ է մնացել 11 հոգուց բաղկացած շինարարական բրիգադ։ Այս պահի դրությամբ տուժածներից 9-ին` մարմնական տարբեր աստիճանի վնասվածքներով, շտապօգնության բրիգադները տեղափոխել են «Սուրբ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ» բժշկական կենտրոն։
> 
> 
> Տուժածներից 5-ի վիճակը գնահատվում է ծանր, մյուս 4-ինը` միջին ծանրության։ Տվյալները խիստ նախնական են, քանի որ ներկա պահին իրականացվում է համալիր հետազոտություն, որի արդյունքում հնարավոր կլինի հստակեցնել վնասվածքների ծանրության աստիճանը և որոշել բուժման հետագա ընթացքը։
> 
> 
> Փլատակներից դուրս բերված երկու տուժած հենց շինհրապարակում ստացել են առաջին բուժօգնությունը։ Նրանց հիվանդանոց տեղափոխելու անհրաժեշտություն չի եղել։
> 
> 
> Ահազանգն ստանալուն պես ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարարության ներկայացուցիչները գտնվում են դեպքի վայրում և «Սուրբ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ» բժշկական կենտրոնում։

----------


## Chuk

Լուսանկարներ* Շամշյանի կայքում* կա:

----------

Rhayader (25.10.2012)

----------

